# GIVEAWAY for two INKBIRD Instant Read Thermometer HET-F001



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 23, 2019)

Sorry for the late post!!
GIVEAWAY for 2 *Inkbird FREE* *Instant Read Thermometer HET-F001 has ended.*Thanks to everyone who entered!!The winners are* 

 chilerelleno
*and* 

 rcpandr
*Please contact me to claim your prize!**

Also offer* 5% Amazon page coupon *for friends who didn't win*.ONLY $11.39 *can get one!*












------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Hello friends,good morning to you!

*Two INKBIRD Instant Read Thermometer* *HET-F001 *contest here

*POST YOUR BEST PIC HERE IN THE COMMENTS, AND THE TWO WITH THE MOST LIKES WILL BE CHOSEN AS WINNERS!!

Cant wait? Click on link for 5% off use Amazon page coupon. *

Winners picked on *26 October*.(Will pick 2 winners this time)
U.S. and Canada only.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Oct 23, 2019)

Cold smoking bacon....


----------



## tropics (Oct 23, 2019)

Lobster with Bacon Wrapped Asparagus on the Kettle










Thanks again for being a sponsor
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2019)

How about something a little different. Some of @SmokinAl garlic dills and a smoker full of cheese!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 23, 2019)

smoked ham


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## JC in GB (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## anglerman (Oct 23, 2019)

Just some brisket


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 23, 2019)

Smoked jalapenos cheadar sausages


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 23, 2019)

Reverse seared flank steak


----------



## sdkid (Oct 23, 2019)

Country pork ribs, baked beans and stuffed mushrooms....


----------



## rcpandr (Oct 23, 2019)

Some cheese, eggs, Kosher salt and dill pickles in the smoker.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 23, 2019)

*Pork Loin Roast. Injected and glazed.




*


----------



## ofelles (Oct 23, 2019)

72# pork butt close to done.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> *Pork Loin Roast. Injected and glazed.
> View attachment 409158
> *



I would give you a thermometer for that.


----------



## udaman (Oct 23, 2019)

good old smoked wings,


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2019)

My first smoked turkey

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2019)

Bump for the sponsor
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2019)

I hate these things, because there really aren't any bad choices.

Chris

bump


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I hate these things, because there really aren't any bad choices.
> 
> Chris
> 
> bump


Like as many as ya want or like them all and let God sort it out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Like as many as ya want or like them all and let God sort it out.



Well since I'm on a computer now that I can see all the photo's - I guess I'll let God sort it out. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2019)

I cant compete with these pics but here is one.


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2019)

Chicken breast fatty with annaheim pepper, ham slices and provolone cheese.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 25, 2019)

bassman said:


> Chicken breast fatty with annaheim pepper, ham slices and provolone cheese.



Man that looks awesome!!!  I just want to stick a fork through the screen to get a slice of that beauty. 

JC


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I cant compete with these pics but here is one.
> 
> View attachment 409288


Lots of good stuff right there!!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Oct 25, 2019)

Great thread Love em all!! But that Burger has my vote for best so far, it looks so good i wanna lick my screen to see if I can taste it. LOL


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Oct 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


>


OMG I got to try this!!! Lick Lick Lick darn it just taste like my screen LOL


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, it's the 27th of October, did anybody win anything?


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2019)

Let me see I have 14 Likes on this page 9 on my Lobster plus 6 for my bump LOL
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 27, 2019)

tropics said:


> Let me see I have 14 Likes on this page 9 on my Lobster plus 6 for my bump LOL
> Richie


minus 1 I think i'm going to unlike your post, only kidding


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2019)

Congrats 

 chilerelleno
 & 

 rcpandr

Nice job guys
Richie


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 28, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> minus 1 I think i'm going to unlike your post, only kidding


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 28, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners. Nice job!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you Miya at Inkbird for the contest and prizes.
Great entries by everyone.

Congratulations to 

 rcpandr


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2019)

Congrats fella's, well deserved...


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 28, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! A lot of good looking food was posted! I would have chowed down on every one of them!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2019)

congrats to rcpandr and chilerelleno, enjoy your gifts


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2019)

Lets not forget THANK YOU Inkbird 
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2019)

Congratulations 

 chilerelleno
 and 

 rcpandr
 on the win. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 special shout out for this give-a-way and all the special deals you post here.

Chris


----------



## rcpandr (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you Inkbird! Congratulation to 

 chilerelleno
 also.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Sowsage (Nov 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


>


First time using it? How do you like it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 3, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> First time using it? How do you like it?


It works well enough, accurate within 1° after hot/cold testing.
It's big, but its light.
So light it feels flimsy, like it couldn't take any unintentional abuse.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> It works well enough, accurate within 1° after hot/cold testing.
> It's big, but its light.
> Feels so light it feels flimsy, like it couldn't take any unintentional abuse.


Well dont drop it! Lol! Sounds like if its its within 1° and is working properly its a good thermometer.  Especially for the price!


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2019)

I bought three for about $9.00 each and gave a couple away when they were first introduced here. They all have been fine. The magnets are hit/miss and the auto on when opening with the visible switch at the hinge is hit/miss but has the on/off button.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2019)

dr k said:


> I bought three for about $9.00 each and gave a couple away when they were first introduced here. They all have been fine. The magnets are hit/miss and the auto on when opening with the visible switch at the hinge is hit/miss but has the on/off button.


Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


>


Awesome picture friend!


----------



## rcpandr (Nov 6, 2019)

Have had one (top) for some time and has worked fine.  New one is only a little high.  Agree that the magnet is not strong enough and the new one is worse.  For $10 it's a pretty good buy.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 6, 2019)

rcpandr said:


> View attachment 410592
> View attachment 410593
> 
> 
> Have had one (top) for some time and has worked fine.  New one is only a little high.  Agree that the magnet is not strong enough and the new one is worse.  For $10 it's a pretty good buy.


Thank you.
We will always improve our products.


----------

